# What are you doing to lose weight??



## Hopeful1479

Hello ladies I don't know about any of you but I am finding it hard to lose my pregnancy weight!!! I mean I lost a good 20 pounds but I have a good 10+ more to go and it does not want to come off!! I work 9 hours a day, I get up to feed baby at 5am and get us all ready for the day, pump, pack and head out by 6:45. I get home after picking her up at about 5:15pm and I am TIRED!! Its been a cold and nasty winter, I live in NY so I am sure you all have seen the weather. I can't get out to do anything and I have no energy anyway. I am looking for helpful tips of what everyone else is doing to shed those extra pounds!! :winkwink:


----------



## lorenare

I am going to the gym three times a week for an hour and leaving baby with my oh....is there anybody who can take care of your lo while you go for a walk or to the gym after work?


----------



## _Lexi_

We don't drive so I walk everywhere and go out for a long walk (2+hrs minimum) every day. I eat healthily and cook everything from scratch. My the time my oh gets home I don't have time for the gym, so do a fitness dvd at home.


----------



## lanaross

didn't do a thing, I now weigh less than I did before pregnancy. They suck the life out of me :) DS is still breastfed, alas partially now so he contributed his major share of my "weight loss program". DD never sits still. Guaranteed four months from now, when your bubs is mobile, you'd lose it all since that's going to be the time when they move around and you can't just sit down watching them.


----------



## lhancock90

Slimming world :)


----------



## zanDark

I walk for at least two hours a day...I've always cooked from scratch and avoided eating out, now I try extra hard to not eat any junk! I'm having a hard time losing weight because I developed hypothyroidism during pregnancy :( I'm on medication but my thyroid still hasn't started working properly. It sucks because i always lost weight so easily!


----------



## Pearls18

Breastfeeding and running around after them just worked for me. When it's summer we'll be doing lots more walking.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Thanks ladies!! I am waiting for this weather to warm up so I can get outside and walk/run.... I just ordered myself T25, I used to do Insanity and Asylum by Shaun T and I just don't have 60 extra minutes a day right now, but I can squeeze in 25 minutes a day at some point!! I just would like to feel good about myself again...


----------



## Noodlebear

Not a lot :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## eew1471

Still hanging on to my last 10 also... not really doing anything to lose it! I'm just always so tired and I really need to get back to the gym to lose it.


----------



## crossedfinger

Sadly not a lot other than bfing. Has been hard since I crave sweets when I'm sleepy.


----------



## dgirllamius

3 times a week at the gym - 30 minutes of weight training followed by 30 minutes of HIIT on the crosstrainer.

2 days a week steady state cardio at home (Leslie Sansone walk away the pounds, Jillian Michaels etc) for 45 minutes.

Using myfitnesspal to track calories with the aid of my fitbit. It's been slow so far but I've only just realised why it was so slow (not eating enough to compensate my exercise!!).


----------



## bluckycharmed

Best thing I've found to lose weight after my twins is called plexus slim....it's an all natural drink you mix that curbs appetite and gives me a ton of energy. I no longer crave sweets/soda and also sleep way better at night...even with my 9 month old twins. You can check it out at plexusslim.com/palmettostate ambassador number 242498. I took the 7 day challenge and dropped 4 lbs, and I feel amazing (even tho I have a long way to go.) just my two cents.:thumbup:


----------



## YoungNReady13

I see you are doing T25. I don't know if you have a coach already but I am one. I am looking to start a challenge group. I would like to get a group of mommies to join so we can get in shape before summer. But I am sure youre going to do fine with T25. I have heard nothing but good things about it. Are you drinking shakeology? I am doing the 3 day shakeology cleanse and I am on day 2 and already lost 4 pounds!


----------



## Hopeful1479

YoungNReady13 said:


> I see you are doing T25. I don't know if you have a coach already but I am one. I am looking to start a challenge group. I would like to get a group of mommies to join so we can get in shape before summer. But I am sure youre going to do fine with T25. I have heard nothing but good things about it. Are you drinking shakeology? I am doing the 3 day shakeology cleanse and I am on day 2 and already lost 4 pounds!

Hi! I will be starting T25 in a week, my husband is away and there is no way I can take care of the baby and workout, she does not allow that!! I have tried shakeology, we used it before we got married, but with finances now we had to cut it out. I have not been on Beachbody in over a year, I kind of fell off of it when I got pregnant... What workouts do you do?


----------



## Hopeful1479

bluckycharmed said:


> Best thing I've found to lose weight after my twins is called plexus slim....it's an all natural drink you mix that curbs appetite and gives me a ton of energy. I no longer crave sweets/soda and also sleep way better at night...even with my 9 month old twins. You can check it out at plexusslim.com/palmettostate ambassador number 242498. I took the 7 day challenge and dropped 4 lbs, and I feel amazing (even tho I have a long way to go.) just my two cents.:thumbup:

Is that something I can take while breastfeeding? Just curious I have been looking for a product or clense that is safe while bf.... Thanks!


----------



## YoungNReady13

Hopeful1479 said:


> YoungNReady13 said:
> 
> 
> I see you are doing T25. I don't know if you have a coach already but I am one. I am looking to start a challenge group. I would like to get a group of mommies to join so we can get in shape before summer. But I am sure youre going to do fine with T25. I have heard nothing but good things about it. Are you drinking shakeology? I am doing the 3 day shakeology cleanse and I am on day 2 and already lost 4 pounds!
> 
> Hi! I will be starting T25 in a week, my husband is away and there is no way I can take care of the baby and workout, she does not allow that!! I have tried shakeology, we used it before we got married, but with finances now we had to cut it out. I have not been on Beachbody in over a year, I kind of fell off of it when I got pregnant... What workouts do you do?Click to expand...

Hey! I totally know what you mean! My DS is 1 month old yesterday and he loves being held so I have a hard time working out. Plus my DH works on call 24/7 so it's even harder when I feel like a single mommy. My soul mate workout is TurboFire and I love it so much!! I want to try T25 next, I bought turbofire before getting pregnant that's another reason why I'm doing it now( I don't have it buy it lol). But I am going to save up for t25. TurboFire is actually the reason why I became a coach. 
If you need any support during T25 I am here to help! If u need someone to talk to or whatever you need.


----------

